# A political question, but really Image and Grooming!



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

Would you vote for this political candidate based on her hair style (Image)?


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

How shallow do you think I am??

If I wouldn't kick her out of bed over it, it certainly wouldn't effect my vote!!


----------



## Apatheticviews (Mar 21, 2010)

An interesting question... But it's only half a question.

"Would you vote for/against this candidate in favor of other-candidate because of their hair style (image)?"

The hair style by itself is less "formal" than is traditionally seen in the political arena (among women), giving her a much younger appearance. Youth, can often be mistaken for immaturity, especially in relativistic terms.

As an example, the US Constitution _allows_ anyone 35 and older to run for president. However our youngest president was 42, and on average our presidents have been 55~ (median 54y11months) at time of inauguration. That's nearly twenty years difference in physical age, and the point of "physical maturity" (no longer possessing child/teen appearance) to "middle age."

That being said, if you knew nothing of the two political ideologies and saw a picture of President Obama, and Sen. McCain, what would we be comparing?


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

My wife had a similar hair style back in the 80's and it was just about the time that the movie _Fatal Attraction _came out in which Glenn Close had the same hair style. For those who saw the movie and remember Glenn Close; well, let's just say that I slept with one eye open for awhile. :icon_smile_big:

As for voting for a candidate, I would never let something like hair style influence my vote one way or the other.

Cruiser


----------



## Apatheticviews (Mar 21, 2010)

Cruiser said:


> As for voting for a candidate, I would never let something like hair style influence my vote one way or the other.


That's what ties are for!


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

Andy, I can't really imagine anyone answering yes to your question; why do you ask?


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

Oh wait a minute. This is like your daughter, right, and she's running for Register of Deeds or something and you told her to get her hair like that, but she doesn't like it so you're hoping we'll all say it's really good and then you'll show her the results? Okay, I'd vote for her based on her hair.


----------



## hockeyinsider (May 8, 2006)

Andy said:


> Would you vote for this political candidate based on her hair style (Image)?


Yes. Her hair style is unbecoming of a head of state. Maybe for city council, but not for president of the United States. It isn't about her sex, but she would look out-of-place with H.M. the Queen.


----------



## Padme (Aug 18, 2009)

Andy said:


> Would you vote for this political candidate based on her hair style (Image)?


I think she nice looking, but my vote would hinge on her values, beliefs, prior record of what she voted for, her religion, is she married with children, what are her hopes, desires, dreams for the political of her life. If she's not what I hoped for, will she at least make stocks go down and then up so I can make some money on the market while she's in office during the time she's there.


----------



## JJR512 (May 18, 2010)

Andy said:


> Would you vote for this political candidate based on her hair style (Image)?


No, I would not vote for this candidate _based on her hair style_. I would vote for this candidate if she supported things that I feel are important, hair style be damned.


----------



## phyrpowr (Aug 30, 2009)

Well, I voted "no" solely due to the hair (Geez, if you can't tell it's terrible, what else slips by you?), but on further consideration, I'd have to know what kind of shoes her opponent wears


----------



## jackmccullough (May 10, 2006)

I can't imagine making an electoral choice on the candidate's hair style.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

phyrpowr said:


> Well, I voted "no" solely due to the hair (Geez, if you can't tell it's terrible, what else slips by you?), but on further consideration, *I'd have to know what kind of shoes her opponent wears*


Nothing gets by you!!


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Of course I would vote for her,If she does a good job in office then yes.


----------



## phyrpowr (Aug 30, 2009)

WouldaShoulda said:


> Nothing gets by you!!


Ya gotta stay on top of these things, Would, a subscription to _People _is a big help in this fast paced world of politics 'n' drivel.


----------



## 16128 (Feb 8, 2005)

It's possible to straighten curly hair to get a newsanchor helmet, but it takes a LOT of time every day. Her hair is pulled back from her face tidily, so I think she looks fine.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

jackmccullough said:


> I can't imagine making an electoral choice on the candidate's hair style.


So what if she is running for the LA County Fashion Police Cheif, smart-guy??


----------



## Apatheticviews (Mar 21, 2010)

jackmccullough said:


> I can't imagine making an electoral choice on the candidate's hair style.


I refuse to vote candidates without eyebrows. Does that qualify?


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

That was the Fire Cheif!!


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

VS said:


> I think she looks fine.


Notwithstanding my previous _Fatal Attraction_ comment, I agree that she looks fine. While this particular style was more common 25-30 years ago, I think it still looks good today. Here's a pic of me with my wife back in the mid-80's when she had a similar hair style.










Also keep in mind that these hairstyles were popular with many men at one time. Los Angeles Dodgers pitcher Don Sutton had straight hair before he got this perm back in the 70's.










He apparently liked it because he still has it today at age 65. Maybe it's a California thing now. :icon_smile_big:










Cruiser


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^
Trendy and fashionable may be desirable at home or out on a date but, do not belong in the work place. However, LOL, some of us stud muffins() cannot just turn it off! :crazy:


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

Sutton's Old Man Jew-fro Mullet is killing me!!


----------



## Wildblue (Oct 11, 2009)

I agree that the poll question is incomplete. Unless someone's overall appearance shows a complete disregard for hygiene, I would never vote either for or against a candidate based on their hair style or ANY appearance matters.

I've often thought that in modern times, someone overweight or any number of other attributes would never be able to be elected. (Taft, etc, perhaps even Lincoln's appearance?) Such a shame that people today vote on how a candidate LOOKS, or how "cool" they think they are. NOT on their character or capabilities.


----------



## Apatheticviews (Mar 21, 2010)

Wildblue said:


> Such a shame that people today vote on how a candidate LOOKS, or how "cool" they think they are. NOT on their character or capabilities.


Unfortunately their Character & Capabilities are often just as tailored as their outer appearance.


----------



## Wildblue (Oct 11, 2009)

How true. I'm with you there, brother.


----------



## TheGreatTwizz (Oct 27, 2010)

Anyone notice that the President, while still a Senator and campaigning, dyed his hair. It was always completely black. He stopped after the election; you'll note the grey on inauguration day. It is more so evident nowadays, but we know that presidents age 10+ years during each term.


----------



## Apatheticviews (Mar 21, 2010)

TheGreatTwizz said:


> Anyone notice that the President, while still a Senator and campaigning, dyed his hair. It was always completely black. He stopped after the election; you'll note the grey on inauguration day. It is more so evident nowadays, but we know that presidents age 10+ years during each term.


Reagan dyed his hair as well.

"Age" can be seen as a sign of weakness, so why set yourself up for failure, if it can easily be fixed with something as simple as a hairdo.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^
-1. LOL, a silver mane can be a plus, or so I've been told(?)!


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Apatheticviews said:


> Reagan dyed his hair as well.
> 
> "Age" can be seen as a sign of weakness, so why set yourself up for failure, if it can easily be fixed with something as simple as a hairdo.


Why would it be a sign of weakness?


----------



## Apatheticviews (Mar 21, 2010)

Howard said:


> Why would it be a sign of weakness?


Many people equate age with sickness (at least subconsciously). A man in his "prime" (20-40) presents "health" and "strength." Those outside their prime unfortunately get saddled with "weakness." Youth can also be seen as a sign of inexperience, which in relative terms can be a weakness against your opponent (especially if you are younger than the "expected")

This philosophy is prevalent enough that we have anti discrimination laws protecting age as a class. Not saying it's right or wrong, just that it is. If you viewed a picture of President Obama and Senator McCain side by side, who would you think is more "physically" able? A forty something year old man, or a 70 year old?


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Apatheticviews said:


> Many people equate age with sickness (at least subconsciously). A man in his "prime" (20-40) presents "health" and "strength." Those outside their prime unfortunately get saddled with "weakness." Youth can also be seen as a sign of inexperience, which in relative terms can be a weakness against your opponent (especially if you are younger than the "expected")
> 
> This philosophy is prevalent enough that we have anti discrimination laws protecting age as a class. Not saying it's right or wrong, just that it is. If you viewed a picture of President Obama and Senator McCain side by side, who would you think is more "physically" able? A forty something year old man, or a 70 year old?


A 40 year old man.


----------



## LeggeJP1 (Dec 3, 2010)

Apatheticviews said:


> Many people equate age with sickness (at least subconsciously). A man in his "prime" (20-40) presents "health" and "strength." Those outside their prime unfortunately get saddled with "weakness." Youth can also be seen as a sign of inexperience, which in relative terms can be a weakness against your opponent (especially if you are younger than the "expected")
> 
> This philosophy is prevalent enough that we have anti discrimination laws protecting age as a class. Not saying it's right or wrong, just that it is. If you viewed a picture of President Obama and Senator McCain side by side, who would you think is more "physically" able? A forty something year old man, or a 70 year old?


Consider also that a tremendous section of the active voting population is 65+ and all voters prefer someone they identify with.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

It is just me or is anyone else having a problem with the formulation of the question?

The question is "Would you vote for this political candidate based on her Hair Style [sic]?"

A correct answer is "No, I would not vote for anyone based on hairstyle. I base my voting on a person's poltiics and character not their hair"


----------



## Apatheticviews (Mar 21, 2010)

LeggeJP1 said:


> Consider also that a tremendous section of the active voting population is 65+ and all voters prefer someone they identify with.


That's what makes the "youth vote" (18-35) so dangerous in elections. They are generally inconsistent voters compared to the 65+ crowd. If you can win the youth vote, and get them to show up... There are just more people in the 18-64 age range than there are in the 65-72+ (average lifespan in US), yet the voting trend isn't evenly distributed.

Bill Clinton & Barrack Obama are both prime examples of men who leveraged the youth vote, likely because they were more identifiable to that segment of the population.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

Earl of Ormonde said:


> It is just me or is anyone else having a problem with the formulation of the question?


Just go with it man, let it flow, don't be so literal!!

And that goes for the rest of you, too!!


----------



## Apatheticviews (Mar 21, 2010)

Earl of Ormonde said:


> It is just me or is anyone else having a problem with the formulation of the question?
> 
> The question is "Would you vote for this political candidate based on her Hair Style [sic]?"
> 
> A correct answer is "No, I would not vote for anyone based on hairstyle. I base my voting on a person's poltiics and character not their hair"


Do you buy a book because of its cover or its content?

Hate to say it, but I often pick up a book because of its cover (or title), only then to discover if it has any content worth reading.

It's been stated that F.D.R. likely wouldn't have been elected in an era where television cameras exist. I'd like to _believe_ people aren't so judgmental, but I really can't fault the logic, nor the experience that they are. If we weren't there would likely be many more instances of catching congressmen in "who farted" t-shirts running around (since what they wear wouldn't be nearly as important as who they are).


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Earl of Ormonde said:


> It is just me or is anyone else having a problem with the formulation of the question?
> 
> The question is "Would you vote for this political candidate based on her Hair Style [sic]?"
> 
> A correct answer is "No, I would not vote for anyone based on hairstyle. I base my voting on a person's poltiics and character not their hair"


appearance is not a problem.


----------

